# A victory for Charlz haters



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Well they finally de-moded me and it's about time right? 

I surrender you win - ...charlz walks quitely away into the sunset with many a tomato thrown in his direction...


 

I'll be back... perhaps but for now I am too depressed...

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why did they do that?

You and I may not have always been eye to eye on certain issues, but I have always respected you as a Raptors fan, and as a person.

Do they determine whos mod by how often they post? It's not quantity it's quality, and you certainly have a lot of that.

On the bright side, at least Speakerboxx is no longer a mod. 

Get Charlz back up!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

? Why... I'm not aware that you were removed for any reason.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> ? Why... I'm not aware that you were removed for any reason.


theres any reason why remove me as mod ?

If jcintosun911 dont want me a mod anymore is ok is his opinion but should the community Mods send me a PM at least ? :whoknows:


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

huh? what? what happened here?
did i miss something?..


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Is it because Charlz is not a supporting member?

I guess I'm getting a bit too curious.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> theres any reason why remove me as mod ?
> ...


Err... it still says "Moderator" next to your name.

It doesn't next to Charlz' though.

As far as I know, nothing has been said about removing you, Charlz, or anyone else as a mod. Hang tight and don't panic and we'll figure out what's going on... we don't just whack people without telling them


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> theres any reason why remove me as mod ?
> ...


Good riddance.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Err... it still says "Moderator" next to your name.
> ...


Yep but of the Clippers forum i check today and i'm not a raptors mod anymore


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> huh? what? what happened here?
> did i miss something?..


I'm curious, too. I don't know how willing you guys will be to talk about it on here, though, and I understand that.

I've never had any problems with Charlz...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like old charlz didn't pay his money. :laugh: Charlz haters? :rofl:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> we don't just whack people without telling them


Uhh... sure...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Closed pending a full explanation.


----------

